# Would you be honored or creeped out?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

If an angel took physical form of you and saved one of your family member's. This is basically what happened to me many years ago.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wait what happened?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Charmander said:


> Wait what happened?


do you want the short story version or the long one?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I would go back on anti-psychotics if that happened.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> do you want the short story version or the long one?


The long one. :lol


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Charmander said:


> The long one. :lol


This occurred many years ago, I was in junior high, summer vacation was about to start, my parents found out that I was going to summer school because I failed two courses. Immediately, I was sent to my room. The next day I was in a van with my brother, mother, my brother's friend and his mother. My brother and his friend were telling their story of what just occurred the day before. They were playing at the corner of the street when a man in a car pulled over and told them to get in. He got out of the car and struggled with my brother to try to get him in. I ran from behind them and got between the man and my brother. He freaked out and got in the car and immediately left. My brother and his friend ran back to the house to tell my mom what just happened. There is a problem to this story. That wasn't me. I was in my room, punished for the rest of the day, sleeping. I do not have any memory of this occurring, you don't forget stuff like this, and I asked my brother and his friend where did I go after this occurred, they both couldn't really answer the question. They said that they didn't see me after this because they ran to the house and I stayed behind, they didn't look back. I heard that angels can take form of people.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Wut!?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

They probably just thought it was you and didn't get a good look.

However, speaking of unexplainable phenomena, take a look what I just saw:


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah I saw that too!


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

I would be very creeped out of someone wore my skin and ran around doing good deeds for my family while I lay there skinless and bleeding.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

I see it too. :um


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Noca said:


> I would go back on anti-psychotics if that happened.


^


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Does anyone else see the edit button half way down this thread? It's only in this thread... :/ weird glitch.

It's a sign. Run.

Hah. Fun:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I would hunt it down and kick it's *** for stealing my identity. :wife

*The edit button leads to a realm of wonder if you click it.*










Just because I can.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Does anyone else see the edit button half way down this thread? It's only in this thread... :/ weird glitch.
> 
> It's a sign. Run.


It's the forum allowing everyone to take the form of MobiusX's avatar. Thread question answered. Next.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

VanGogh said:


> It's the forum allowing everyone to take the form of MobiusX's avatar. Thread question answered. Next.


Nah, I discovered the source of the magic. MWAHAHAHAHAHAA.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah, I discovered the source of the magic. MWAHAHAHAHAHAA.


You will keep the secret or I'll send the Brotherhood after you. :wife


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know how I'd feel if a doppelganger was running around doing good deeds in my name. If he's good, does that mean I'm bad?

How am I supposed to know if you really posted this?


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

mwa... haha ... mwhahahahaha haha ahah cough haha mwha


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> This occurred many years ago, I was in junior high, summer vacation was about to start, my parents found out that I was going to summer school because I failed two courses. Immediately, I was sent to my room. The next day I was in a van with my brother, mother, my brother's friend and his mother. My brother and his friend were telling their story of what just occurred the day before. They were playing at the corner of the street when a man in a car pulled over and told them to get in. He got out of the car and struggled with my brother to try to get him in. I ran from behind them and got between the man and my brother. He freaked out and got in the car and immediately left. My brother and his friend ran back to the house to tell my mom what just happened. There is a problem to this story. That wasn't me. I was in my room, punished for the rest of the day, sleeping. I do not have any memory of this occurring, you don't forget stuff like this, and I asked my brother and his friend where did I go after this occurred, they both couldn't really answer the question. They said that they didn't see me after this because they ran to the house and I stayed behind, they didn't look back. I heard that angels can take form of people.


Are you the real MobiusX or the angel version of MobiusX?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> *The edit button leads to a realm of wonder if you click it.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm not the only person who can see it? I thought I was tripping lol


----------



## imsorryididnotmean (May 21, 2013)

da faq did i just read?


----------



## imsorryididnotmean (May 21, 2013)

just saw the edit thing hahaha


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

What is going on?!!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Monotony said:


> You will keep the secret or I'll send the Brotherhood after you. :wife


:afr



ooh, I figured out more tricks  weird...

I expect my Hogwarts letter should come soon. 8)


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't believe in angels, or at least I don't believe that they would save people from death.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Did the angel have candy?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

All of your polls are weird. :no


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Perplexion


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Did the angel have candy?


Click it and go on a wild adventure.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Seriously... the logical explanations are that 1) your brother and his friend thought it was you but it wasn't, it was someone (human) who looked like you, or 2) they played an elaborate joke on you because they knew you were superstitious. That's what I think happened.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I figured out the secret!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Perkins said:


> I figured out the secret!


But you have not yet mastered it


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Teach me your ways, my Lord.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

haha, I love this.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I picked creeped up, but I didn't read the OP. I'd actually feel honored to that the angel mimicked my earthly form, to make me look like a hero by saving one of my family members!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Perkins said:


> I figured out the secret!


Very close, but you're missing one last thing. That is your next lesson. Meditate on this.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

yes........


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

yay


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

this is one fooking weird / interesting thread. 

what the hell was mobius on about?. it made no sense to me. 

hmm well, it is near halloween.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> This occurred many years ago, I was in junior high, summer vacation was about to start, my parents found out that I was going to summer school because I failed two courses. Immediately, I was sent to my room. The next day I was in a van with my brother, mother, my brother's friend and his mother. My brother and his friend were telling their story of what just occurred the day before. They were playing at the corner of the street when a man in a car pulled over and told them to get in. He got out of the car and struggled with my brother to try to get him in. I ran from behind them and got between the man and my brother. He freaked out and got in the car and immediately left. My brother and his friend ran back to the house to tell my mom what just happened. There is a problem to this story. That wasn't me. I was in my room, punished for the rest of the day, sleeping. I do not have any memory of this occurring, you don't forget stuff like this, and I asked my brother and his friend where did I go after this occurred, they both couldn't really answer the question. They said that they didn't see me after this because they ran to the house and I stayed behind, they didn't look back. I heard that angels can take form of people.


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

My lookalike angel would probably fail and I get the blame.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

chinaski said:


>


you wouldn't be laughing if it happened to you


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> you wouldn't be laughing if it happened to you


Have you considered that you are actually a teleporter like Night Crawler in X-Men? I'm being very serious. It may be that your power only presents itself in times of great need. I have heard many stories of this before, including some genetic mutations and superhuman abilities. I suggest you seriously look into this.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I called myself an angel once, I felt quite honored. 


OT: I wouldn't describe the feeling as being "honored", but that's the more accurate answer.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> you wouldn't be laughing if it happened to you


But I would. if someone told me a heavenly being took my form to commit a good deed, I'd be laughing so ****ing hard.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> This occurred many years ago, I was in junior high, summer vacation was about to start, my parents found out that I was going to summer school because I failed two courses. Immediately, I was sent to my room. The next day I was in a van with my brother, mother, my brother's friend and his mother. My brother and his friend were telling their story of what just occurred the day before. They were playing at the corner of the street when a man in a car pulled over and told them to get in. He got out of the car and struggled with my brother to try to get him in. I ran from behind them and got between the man and my brother. He freaked out and got in the car and immediately left. My brother and his friend ran back to the house to tell my mom what just happened. There is a problem to this story. That wasn't me. I was in my room, punished for the rest of the day, sleeping. I do not have any memory of this occurring, you don't forget stuff like this, and I asked my brother and his friend where did I go after this occurred, they both couldn't really answer the question. They said that they didn't see me after this because they ran to the house and I stayed behind, they didn't look back. I heard that angels can take form of people.


An angel didn't take your form. The event was so traumatic that you "blacked" it out. Your brain became overwhelmed and you lost that part of your memory. Although it may still be deep in your subconscious.

.....Your brother and friend weren't paying attention so they didn't see what happened to you.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)




----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

slowlyimproving said:


> An angel didn't take your form. The event was so traumatic that you "blacked" it out. Your brain became overwhelmed and you lost that part of your memory. Although it may still be deep in your subconscious.
> 
> .....Your brother and friend weren't paying attention so they didn't see what happened to you.


but my parents made sure I didn't come out... I don't have dissociative identity disorder fool, it's been confirmed by a psychologist that I don't have it and I don't have schizophrenia, what now?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

markwalters2 said:


> Have you considered that you are actually a teleporter like Night Crawler in X-Men? I'm being very serious. It may be that your power only presents itself in times of great need. I have heard many stories of this before, including some genetic mutations and superhuman abilities. I suggest you seriously look into this.


no, I saw the last X-Men movie when they travel back in time, it was good, Flash is faster than Night Crawler btw


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't blink.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> This occurred many years ago, I was in junior high, summer vacation was about to start, my parents found out that I was going to summer school because I failed two courses. Immediately, I was sent to my room. The next day I was in a van with my brother, mother, my brother's friend and his mother. My brother and his friend were telling their story of what just occurred the day before. They were playing at the corner of the street when a man in a car pulled over and told them to get in. He got out of the car and struggled with my brother to try to get him in. I ran from behind them and got between the man and my brother. He freaked out and got in the car and immediately left. My brother and his friend ran back to the house to tell my mom what just happened. There is a problem to this story. That wasn't me. I was in my room, punished for the rest of the day, sleeping. I do not have any memory of this occurring, you don't forget stuff like this, and I asked my brother and his friend where did I go after this occurred, they both couldn't really answer the question. They said that they didn't see me after this because they ran to the house and I stayed behind, they didn't look back. I heard that angels can take form of people.


I like your story. I've heard of things like that happening. I had something similar happen to me. I was almost hit by a truck once but right when I was about to step out in front of it, I heard my cousin yell my name and tell me to stop. So I stopped and looked up and this truck just flew right in front of me. After that, I looked at my cousin who was walking way ahead of me and her back was turned to me. I was confused. When I caught up to her I asked if she saw what had happened and if she called me but she said no. It was an experience I will never forget.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

You need help bro.An angel didn't steal your identity your just crazy.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

darkhoboelf said:


> You need help bro.An angel didn't steal your identity your just crazy.


how can I be crazy when I didn't experience the experience itself? This was told by my brother and friend and years after they say it was all true. Let me guess, you don't believe in the paranormal or supernatural?


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I guess I would be both honored and kind of creeped out, but I would be grateful that the angel decided to take my form whilst saving a loved one from danger. Even though I've never experienced anything like that, I definitely don't think you're crazy or imagined the whole thing. I mean, how could you have imagined it if you weren't even there when it happened and someone else witnessed it?


----------

